# SoftShell



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

edit: I have a sessions softshell there are pictures of it somewhere on this forum sometime from last year... or..









hmmm... yeah it looks better with my green poacher pants


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

id rock the turtle out fit if it came in my size haha but yeah sessions jacket looks pretty nice


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

this is the jacket i have. it's a men's size L. it's been treating me good since last season!! i'm a girl and all but i like my jackets/sweatshirts big!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah... it's mine is literally a 5k waterproof hoody... pretty cool for warmer days and some colder days with proper baselayering.. and rephresh you're a g.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> and rephresh you're a g.


hahahaha, thanks!!! i like my jackets to go below my ass so that if i fall i don't get snow down my pants.


----------

